
Failed startup to a trending open-source project: A one year followup - pranavrajs
https://www.chatwoot.com/blog/woot-journals-one-year-since-open-sourcing-chatwoot/
======
pranavrajs
Chatwoot is an open-source omni-channel customer support solution. Today marks
a year since the initial commit for Chatwoot’s resurrection as an open-source
project. It has been an amazing journey after we open-sourced the code base
and the success in
HackerNews([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21559139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21559139)).
Thanks to the community.

